# Artichoke Leaves ????



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Why use Google when I have my SM family?? :thumbsup:

Chloe is ALWAYS in my sight (usually at my feet or laying on me :blink and if I don't see her, she's up to no good :w00t:

Well she was missing - after finding her she was playing with an artichoke leaf I must have dropped on the floor. I took it away from her (and she was not happy with me :huh, as I'm not sure if it is OK for her to have.

Anyone have any info on artichoke leaves????


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I read that they are nor poisonous, but contain a lot of fiber and could cause an obstruction.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I eat them all the time!! The only thing is they are a thistle. They may have a little barb on the end of the larger outer leaves. But if it was cooked, no problem. I still wouldn't be to concerned.


----------

